# Kayak Reels



## kayakfisherman (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm looking to get some new gear. What types of reels would you guys recommend for fishing the gulf out of a kayak? I really want a good multipurpose reel that I can use for targeting many different species like kings, cobia, amberjack (if possible), and typical bottom fish. 

I'm would slightly prefer spinning tackle but I'm open to anything.

If you cant tell buy this post, I am pretty new to this so any info would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I use the Okuma ABF Avenger series. The auto bait feed flip switch works amazing while trolling or free lining bait. Plus they hold a massive amount of line!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a Penn Battle 5000 on a stout 6' St Croix rod, and it's turned out to be a great, versatile combo. It handles spanish, kings, etc no problem. It's pretty decent for bottom fishing for reef fish, but I'm planning to get a heavier duty conventional for snapper, etc. I put 30lb braid on it, but I'm not sure if it really needs/ handles that much drag. The drag Is very smooth, and it seems like a good value for a reel.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The best thing to do is to go to your local tackle shop and play with a bunch of different setups. You'll find that everyone likes something completely different from the next.

Either way, you can't go wrong with a Shimano or Daiwa although for the money, the Penn Fierce is hard to beat at 69.99-79.99.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm a fan of the penn sargus reels. Great drag and line cap. I also use a shimano stradic ci4 on a 7' rod.


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

The new Shimano Stradic FJs are awesome. Never owned a better reel. I would recommend the 8000 on a Teremar rod. Plenty of backbone in this rod for just about anything... All together about $250-300. Also Avet makes a great reel too.


----------



## kayakfisherman (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I think I'm going to try the Okuma ABF Avenger series. The price on Amazon is to good to turn down ($50)! I'm planning on getting the 90. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Any benefits of the 90 over the 65 other than more capacity and slightly more retrieve? Thanks.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

My go-to offshore rigs are both conventional; however, I plan to add a stradic 5000 or 8000 FJ on a trevala jigging rod to the mix. My current conventionals are both on trevala jigging rods too, one is an Avet SX with 500yds of 30lbs braid and the other an Avet JX with 500yds of 50lbs braid. I've caught snapper, grouper, sharks, kings, etc. on these rigs.

FYI, you'll probably see a different answer from each person who posts a thread; however, you should see a consistent trend of lightweight but strong tackle. Jigging rods and reels are probably your best bet on a kayak since you don't want to be fighting the tackle too.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I have two Avet MXs, ones a MXJ and the other is a MXL 5.8, Both on Shimano trevala rods, one is a S the other is on a "regular" trevala. XXH and HX (5'-9' and 6'-3") on the rods. I also have a Penn 950SS on a one piece penn slammer rod. These are my bottom rod/reel combos. I also have a Curado 201 (left hand) on a Trevala S light jigging rod with 40lb PP. The Curado is great for light tackle snapper and anything else. The Avets are great for anything else. Neither of these 4 combos are cheap. The Penn being the cheapest at $169.00 the other three are $300+ combos. I love them all, and will never get rid of them. All are built to last and are very versatile for other types of fishing, (fresh water catfish and stippers etc. )

-Jonathan


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

kayakfisherman said:


> Thanks for the tips. I think I'm going to try the Okuma ABF Avenger series. The price on Amazon is to good to turn down ($50)! I'm planning on getting the 90. I'll let you know how it works out.


The 90 is a beast! I have 3 and use them for everything from deep jigging to surf fishing for big sharks. Great investment. Good choice.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

kayakfisherman said:


> Thanks for the tips. I think I'm going to try the Okuma ABF Avenger series. The price on Amazon is to good to turn down ($50)! I'm planning on getting the 90. I'll let you know how it works out.


Thanks for the heads up!! Just bought 2!


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

*Okuma ABF Avenger*



PAWGhunter said:


> I use the Okuma ABF Avenger series. The auto bait feed flip switch works amazing while trolling or free lining bait. Plus they hold a massive amount of line!


What size reel do you use? How long have you been using your okuma avenger reels? I've seen some really good reviews online with positive customer service feedback. 

I've had some old penn reels that I've used for years and am looking for something to replace them as they wear out (cant find parts). I picked up a shimano stradic 4000 that i have used for inshore last fall. I love the reel but still not sure how its going to hold up vs the cost. I was thinking about trying one of the Okuma's for kings and cobia. I like the live lining option and the cost is hard to beat.


----------

